# Manteo Beach, Kelowna, BC



## Kola (Sep 22, 2008)

I am considering central BC for late spring next year. We don't want the peak of the summer tourist season. Two questions: 1) is the weather at the end of May still cool, good for hiking, is it mostly sunny, are there any mosquitos, etc.  2) the website for Manteo Beach resort, Kelowna, looks attractive. Is it a nice place for a quite vacation ? What alternative would you recommend ? Thanks.

K.


----------



## Victoria (Sep 22, 2008)

It is a very nice resort - a bit out of town.  We were there a couple of years ago in late March.  It was a three level - two bedroom unit.  I prefer the Grand - right on the lake in Kelowna.  You can walk to town there, and there are lovely walking areas around the adjoining park.


----------



## BevL (Sep 22, 2008)

And the end of May is a nice time to visit.  Kids are still in school, flowers blooming, shouldn't be too hot and not as much rain as we can get on the coast.

Manteo or the Grand would be my choice for that area.  We stayed at Holiday Park once, didn't like it at all.  The Lake Okanagan resort is quite remote - a good 20 miles out of Kelowna, but would be good if you really want a quiet holiday.


----------



## eal (Sep 22, 2008)

I just got back from Manteo - I will have to hop to it and write my review.  

The condos are two (some three) bedroom villas with a garage on the street level, then up a half flight of stairs to the living room, then a few more stairs to the kitchen, then another flight of stairs to the bedrooms, so you have to be the type of person not bothered by stairs.  Our unit was right on the beach, I even had a duck waddle in the first time I opened the living room french doors (he shooed away easily enough).  

We brought some DVD's with us and we all got a kick out of watching one on the resort's huge screen, in a private viewing room with really comfortable chairs and popcorn.  

The weather should be fine, and that end of town is a little quieter than the downtown area where the Grand is located.  However I would like to stay at the Grand someday as well.  At Manteo there are three pools, a water slide, spa services and boat rentals that helped make our vacation lots of fun.


----------

